# Felge anflexen oder Alternativen?



## [email protected]!aL! (25. Juni 2006)

HI LEUTE 

alos habe gerade neue laufräder und wollte sie nit direkt anflexen gibt es andere alternativen für bremsen das sie noch gut packen (HS 33) und man noch wheelis damit zihen kann???
ODER wie lange brauchen felgen damit sie völlig untauglich weg geflext sind ???


----------



## mtb-trialer. (25. Juni 2006)

hmm...wozu flexen oder anderes??? hab ich nicht irgentwo gelesen das du nur noch scheibe fährst??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBASStian (26. Juni 2006)

Flex sie an, du noob.
klar gibts Alternativen, du kannst sie in die Mikrowelle schieben, mit Scheis.se beschmieren oder mit einem Messer dran rumritzen, was ungefähr alles gleich viel bringt.
Das einzige, was es wirklich bringt: Flexen. Kannst du mind. 10 mal, wenn du es vorsichtig machst. Und alle paar Monate reichts.


----------



## -|nS5|- (26. Juni 2006)

Hart aber war ! .... also ANFLEXEN nich rumheulen


----------



## Trialmaniax (26. Juni 2006)

ich hab meine alte try all 25 mal geflext


----------



## fahrbereit (26. Juni 2006)

die jungs und "maedels" haben wirklich recht(in diesem fall ), hab denen die gleiche frage gestellt, eine reinbekommen und dann doch geflext...
und siehe da - es bremst 
tue einfach alles was sie dir sagen


----------



## [email protected]!aL! (26. Juni 2006)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:
			
		

> hmm...wozu flexen oder anderes??? hab ich nicht irgentwo gelesen das du nur noch scheibe fährst??



ja schon nur ich habe 2 bikes bei meinem pr fahre ich nur noch scheibe!!!
bei meinem alp habe ich hs 33 weil das bike hinten keine scheiben aufnahme hatt!!!


----------



## [email protected]!aL! (26. Juni 2006)

UN WAS IST MIT BETUME ???

und welche beläge???


----------



## fahrbereit (26. Juni 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=218672


----------



## Scr4t (26. Juni 2006)

1. FLEXEN !!!!!!!!

2. verfügt dieses Forum, du magst es vielleicht nicht glauben, über eine Suchfunktion UND ich bin mir zimlich sicher das wir das nervige thema "Flexen - Alternative?" oder "Welche Bremsbeläge?" schon zig mal hatten.

3. EIne felge kann man je nachdem wie stark man flext von 10 mal bis gar >20 mal anflexen... 

4. Trial ist kein pussysport, wenn du mit dem verschleiß von Verschleißteilen nicht Klarkommst, geh schach spielen  

5. nimm dir das nicht zu herzen, falls doch hast du sicherlich irgendwo tempos 

edit

6. Bitume suckt!


----------



## TheBASStian (26. Juni 2006)

Das Zeug heisst BITUMEN und "wahr" schreibt man mit "h", Mann ist das ein Saftladen.
Und Bitumen kann mal spärlich verwenden, wenn die Flexung nicht mehr ganz frisch ist oder man für eine besondere Sektion besonders viel Bremspower braucht.

Wenn ich mal Zeit habe, eröffne ich einen Rechtschreib-Thread, das hält ja kein Mensch aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (26. Juni 2006)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> 1. FLEXEN !!!!!!!!
> 
> 2. verfügt dieses Forum, du magst es vielleicht nicht glauben, über eine Suchfunktion UND ich bin mir zimlich sicher das wir das nervige thema "Flexen - Alternative?" oder "Welche Bremsbeläge?" schon zig mal hatten.
> 
> ...



wahre worte 

...vodka soll den typen endlich bannen...


----------



## snake999acid (26. Juni 2006)

TheBASStian schrieb:
			
		

> Das Zeug heisst BITUMEN und "wahr" schreibt man mit "h", Mann ist das ein Saftladen.
> Und Bitumen kann mal spärlich verwenden, wenn die Flexung nicht mehr ganz frisch ist oder man für eine besondere Sektion besonders viel Bremspower braucht.
> 
> Wenn ich mal Zeit habe, eröffne ich einen Rechtschreib-Thread, das hält ja kein Mensch aus!



ya einfach nur geil 

PS: anflexen! dann haftet auch das bitumen gescheit. könntest natürlich cermaic felgen von Mavic nehmen und mit ultra weichen Monty belägen (o.ä.) fahren... vlt hälts kA

aber ich mein wir sin trialer also anflexen!


----------



## jockie (26. Juni 2006)

_Trolle bitte nicht füttern!_


----------



## wodka o (26. Juni 2006)

@biketrialer06
Bitte nutze die SuFu, bevor du einen Thread neu öffnest. Dann gibt es auch einen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Button. Unnötige Großschreibung und Zeichensetzung(ein Fragezeichen im TItel genügt) bitte vermeiden. Ansonsten viel Spass  noch im Forum! 




			
				isah schrieb:
			
		

> ...vodka soll den typen endlich bannen...


Dafür gibt es (noch) keinen Grund.


			
				TheBASStian schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mal Zeit habe, eröffne ich einen Rechtschreib-Thread, das hält ja kein Mensch aus!


Bitte nicht!


----------



## A-B-C (26. Juni 2006)

ach du kacke...was macht ihr mit euren felgen? also mit ner fächerscheibe auf den bremsflanken rumflexen damit es besser bremst oder gleich so tolle riefen mit trennscheibe reinhauen?


----------



## isah (26. Juni 2006)

A-B-C schrieb:
			
		

> ...fächerscheibe...



beachte:



			
				scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> ...Trial ist kein pussysport...



wir nehmen natürlich extra feine trennscheiben um möglichst tiefe rillen zu erzeugen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A-B-C (26. Juni 2006)

achso, hehe, oh ha...das sieht nach arbeit aus  . naja gut, verschiedene einsatzgebiete verschiedene sitten  . und wie lange hält dann normalerweise so ein bremsklotz?


----------



## -newman- (26. Juni 2006)

TheBASStian schrieb:
			
		

> Das Zeug heisst BITUMEN und "wahr" schreibt man mit "h", *Mann* ist das ein Saftladen.
> Und Bitumen kann mal spärlich verwenden, wenn die Flexung nicht mehr ganz frisch ist* oder* man für eine besondere Sektion besonders viel Bremspower braucht.
> 
> Wenn ich mal Zeit habe, eröffne ich einen Rechtschreib-Thread, das hält ja kein Mensch aus!




@ TheBASStian:
Hi,

'man' als Ausspruch schreibt man auch nach dem Komma klein und mit einem N! Vor 'oder' kommt meist - wie auch in deinem Fall - ein Komma, da dieses Wort einen Nebensatz einleitet!


Das hält ja kein Mensch aus hier!


----------



## TheBASStian (26. Juni 2006)

-newman- schrieb:
			
		

> @ TheBASStian:
> Hi,
> 
> 'man' als Ausspruch schreibt man auch nach dem Komma klein und mit einem N! Vor 'oder' kommt meist - wie auch in deinem Fall - ein Komma, da dieses Wort einen Nebensatz einleitet!
> ...




Da haben wir ihn ja schon, unseren Rechtschreibthread!
Mit dem Komma hast du recht, ich wollte nicht so spießig rüberkommen, sondern damit zeigen:"Schaut her, alles ganz easy, ist ja kein Diktat!" Bisschen ungezwungen geht ja.
Aber "man" schreiben nur coole Rapper wie der Max (nichts für ungut, Max, deine Grammatik gefällt mir sehr gut), ich meine das Substantiv "Mann", das zwar als Ausruf benutzt wird, aber trotzdem groß und naturgemäß mit zwei "n" geschrieben wird.

Ich finde es gut, das Niveau etwas anzuheben. Danke, -newMann!-


----------



## Scr4t (26. Juni 2006)

boah geht ihr mir alle aufn Sack  

im winter wars zu kalt und im hochsommer ist es wohl zu warm um die mittagszeit herum... so treiben sich wieder alle im forum rum und zicken sich gegenseitig an ... wenigstens hat man so immer was zu lachen


----------



## [email protected]!aL! (26. Juni 2006)

hast irgendwie recht ^^
nur halt eins darf bei allem nit fehlen der SPASS!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (27. Juni 2006)

biketrialer06 schrieb:
			
		

> hast irgendwie recht ^^
> nur halt eins darf bei allem nit fehlen der SPASS!




Genau, der Spass...... und du bist das große Spasskind hier.....Kunde


----------



## [email protected]!aL! (27. Juni 2006)

na wenn du meinst^^


----------



## Benjy (27. Juni 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, der Spass...... und du bist das große Spasskind hier.....Kunde


wo er recht hat....


----------



## fahrbereit (27. Juni 2006)

@MSC-Trialer
nicht zu fassen, sagt ihr in chemnitz immenoch "kunde"... 
(ich bin in karl-marx-stadt gebohren)


----------



## jem23 (27. Juni 2006)

vor allem, welch ein schimpfwort, geht ihr nie irgendwo was kaufen? weil sonz seit ihr ja auch n kunde, ich mein find ich ja cool so alles selber machen und so, 
auf geld schei$$en etc..  da lachen ja die breuler  

übrigenz schreib ich extra so, regt euch ne runde drüber auf es lohnt sich!  

und zum thema, ich hab meine alex dx32 zweimal angeflext, hat mir nich genügend getaugt, dann hab ich se mit nem alten verrosteten teppichmesser gecuttet und das war 
 der oberbörner, gibt nix krasseres! 
frisst beläge wie sau aba zieht besser als jede flexung! 
dieses jahr hab ich für mich das bremswunder bitumen entdeckt und das is ja auch mal sehr geil, das quietschen is zwar relativ nervtötend aba die bremse macht dicht und dat is glaub ich ziemlich wichtig beim trial, von daher sollte man nix unversucht lassen und wenn jeder sagt wie gut anflexen is... cutten is auch gut nur den bremsklotzverschleiss muss man akzeptieren, dafür hält eine "cuttung" viel länger und zusammen mit bitumen bremst es sich einfach geil, gibt nur eins drüber aba da fang ich ma ganich ers von an sonz ham wir gleich die nexte diskussion im gange, *hust-SCHEIBENBREMSE-reusper*  greetz->jem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -newman- (27. Juni 2006)

Hi,

können die Cutter mal Bilder von der Felge uploaden?
Wie hast du das denn genau gemacht jem23? Parallel, oder X? In welchem Winkel?

Und für die Statistik: ich hab geflexte Felgen (nicht mal halb so extrem wie auf dem Bild von isah - dass nenn ich mal gründlich!) und bin eigentlich voll zufrieden. Die mittlerweile ältere Flexung zieht mit den gelben V!Z-Belägen immer noch ordentlich! Aber es quiiiitscht brutal! (Und das ist total nervig!)


----------



## isah (27. Juni 2006)

A-B-C schrieb:
			
		

> achso, hehe, oh ha...das sieht nach arbeit aus  . naja gut, verschiedene einsatzgebiete verschiedene sitten  . und wie lange hält dann normalerweise so ein bremsklotz?



Dauert ca. eine halbe stunde pro laufrad, mit ein bisschen übung (und monty reifen..) auch nur 15 minuten. Das ergebnis ist bei mir so gleichmäßig, weil ich das laufrad einspanne, andrehe und dann mit der flex erst im 45° und dann im 90° winkel drauf halte. 

Die flexung selbst hält 1-2 wochen, dann nimmt die bremsleistung ab. Die beläge halten unterschiedliche lange, sehr weiche beläge nur 2 wochen (ZOO, Heatsink, ...) härtere (coust, bloxx, ... ) halten dagegen auch ein halbes - ganzes Jahr.



> Hi,
> 
> können die Cutter mal Bilder von der Felge uploaden?
> Wie hast du das denn genau gemacht jem23? Parallel, oder X? In welchem Winkel?



hab ich als experiment auch einmal gemacht, ist ne sau arbeit und die bremsleistung ist zwar wirklich gut, aber die beläge sind auch wirklich schnell weg, egal wie hart.

Am besten ein XXXXXXX muster, also wirklcih auch so dicht aneinander. Ist auch praktisch ein ordentliches messer zu nehmen, die rillen _müssen_ tief sein, sonst ist der effekt kaum spürbar.



Ich experimentier grade ein bisschen mit versch. trennscheiben, msc-trialers methode hat sich bewährt sehr, sehr dünne trennscheiben zu nehmen. 
Man darf das rad allerdings dann auf keinen fall einspannen und beim drehen bearbeiten, da ist die trenn.scheibe sofort durch.

Einfach das Laufrad auf den boden legen, und die felge stück für stück gleichnäßig _sanft bearbeiten, starker druck ist bei einer dünnen trennscheibe nicht nötig. Umso enger die rillen, umso besser die bremskraft und lautstärke.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (27. Juni 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> @MSC-Trialer
> nicht zu fassen, sagt ihr in chemnitz immenoch "kunde"...
> (ich bin in karl-marx-stadt gebohren)




Ist halt so hängen geblieben....was soll man machen.... im Osten kommt halt alles bißl später an


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (27. Juni 2006)

diese XXXXXX-muster-geschichte erinnert mich ein wenig ein kreuzrändel. 







mir ist auch irgendwie so, als ob ich mal ein bild von einer gerändelten felge gesehen habe. 
das ist sicherlich auch eine prima alternative, auch wenn ich glaube, daß so was nicht billig sein wird.


----------



## fahrbereit (27. Juni 2006)

da werden keine spaene abgetragen (richtig?)es wird ein muster in das material gepresst?!?


----------



## wodka o (27. Juni 2006)

Ja. Nachzulesen hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rändeln


----------



## fahrbereit (27. Juni 2006)

cool danke
aber dabei weicht doch das felgenhorn dem druck aus, kann sowas funzen?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (28. Juni 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> cool danke
> aber dabei weicht doch das felgenhorn dem druck aus, kann sowas funzen?



Es soll ja dafür ein Spezialwerkzeug geben. Bei uns auf Arbeit haben wir normale Rändelaparate mit denen du so ein Muster aufs Rundteil machen kannst. Beim Rändeln wirken sehr hohe Kräfte. Es werden zwar Späne abgetragen aber die werden schon eher rausgedrückt. Also irgendwas müsste schon gegen die Innenseite der Felgenflanke drücken damit sie net verbogen wird. Das sowas funzt zeigt das Bild http://www.vtcz.ch/bilder_tech/felge_raendel.jpg


----------



## fahrbereit (28. Juni 2006)

is das deine felge?hast dus schon probiert?was sagen die belaege?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (28. Juni 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> is das deine felge?hast dus schon probiert?was sagen die belaege?



Ist net meine Felge. Würde das auch garnet erst probieren weil ich ja schon weiss wie stark Vollmaterial bei dem Verfahren beansprucht wird und mein Werkzeug dafür auch net funzen würde wie ich schon gesagt habe. Außerdem ist das Rändelmuster  auf dem 3D-Bild oben ja noch nicht mal voll ausgeprägt und auf der Felge auch net. Normalerweise müssen das richtig kleine Spitzen sein. Und wenn man das wirklich hinbekommt braucht man für die nächsten paar Monate erstmal net mehr flexen und kann sich je nach dem wie weich sie sind jeden Tag bzw. Woche paar neue Beläge kaufen


----------



## fahrbereit (28. Juni 2006)

danke
schade also faellt diese methode auch flach


----------



## Scr4t (28. Juni 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> Ich experimentier grade ein bisschen mit versch. trennscheiben, msc-trialers methode hat sich bewährt sehr, sehr dünne trennscheiben zu nehmen.
> Man darf das rad allerdings dann auf keinen fall einspannen und beim drehen bearbeiten, da ist die trenn.scheibe sofort durch.
> 
> Einfach das Laufrad auf den boden legen, und die felge stück für stück gleichnäßig _sanft bearbeiten, starker druck ist bei einer dünnen trennscheibe nicht nötig. Umso enger die rillen, umso besser die bremskraft und lautstärke.



genau! Das funzt bei mir auch prima!

Das MSC-sche Flexen fetzt total!


----------



## Trialmaniax (28. Juni 2006)

Zum rändeln


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=144405


----------



## [email protected]!aL! (28. Juni 2006)

also danke für eure tipps^^
das war echt die richtige entscheidung die felge ganz tief und eng anneinander an zu flexen!
und dann auch noch ein wenig BETUMEN darauf und schon bremst die bremse wie am ersten tag und noch 10 mal besser^^

trial ist wie jeden tag geburtstag zu haben


----------



## Mador (28. Juni 2006)

BITUMEN!!! Nicht BETUMEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SidVicious (28. Juni 2006)

Ums gleich vornweg zu nehmen: ich bin kein Trialer! 
Anhand dieses Threads stellt sich mir aber die Frage, warum noch keine Firma für Trialbikes auf die Idee gekommen ist entsprechend vorbereitete Felgen zu verkaufen (Rändeln wurde ja schon angesprochen ...)??!


----------



## fahrbereit (28. Juni 2006)

weil das nicht lange anhaelt mit dem anrauen und man das dann so oder so selber nachflexen muesste, denk ich mal


----------



## CSSMan (28. Juni 2006)

Ähm ich bekomm jetzt bestimmt ein paar aufn deckel aber Warum lese ich hier nicht Teer?

Bin ich zu alt oder was?


----------



## Schevron (28. Juni 2006)

teer ist krebserregend. deshalb wurde teer von bitumen im straßenbau abgelöst. bitumen hat nahezu die gleichen eigenschaften.

soweit ich informiert bin


----------



## CSSMan (28. Juni 2006)

Was interessiert mich ob das Krebserregent ist außerdem stelle ich mich nicht auf die straße und pulle das daraus.

Ich weiß nur eins Felgen anlfexen ist doof kostet haufenwese sinnlos kohle.

Ich bin old scool hab keine scheibe, keine angeflexten felgen momentan nicht mal teer oder bitumen drauf die Blanke Felge und das ding zieht wie Achim.


----------



## fahrbereit (28. Juni 2006)

@CSSMan
bitte nich boese auffassen!
welche felge und welche belaege?welche bremse?stempelbremse oder wie...
oder haste n kraeftigen zeigefinger
man flext doch nicht weil man zuviel geld hat!


----------



## CSSMan (28. Juni 2006)

Ich habe das gefühl das ihr das tut ich fahr seit 96 in dieser zeit hab ich die einmal angeflext um mal zu kucken was geht.

Ich fahre ein 99er Megamo Hinten HS 33 mit echo belag vorne XTR V-Break belag noch niegewechselt.

Ja ich hab einen kräftigen finger


----------



## fahrbereit (28. Juni 2006)

und wars nachm flexn nich besser??
bei mir schon


----------



## CSSMan (28. Juni 2006)

Was heist besser sicher zert die bremmse wie sau aber die horrenden Kosten für beläge. ich mein zu DM zeit waren die schon nciht billig aber jetzt überlege ich mir das 3mal


----------



## Trialmaniax (28. Juni 2006)

wenn du ordentliche Beläge hast( Koxx, Coust) dürfte das kein Problem sein, denn diese Beläge halten auch bei geflexten Felgen ziemlich lange. Auch kannst du ne Felge ziemlich oft flexen, eh sie dir mal kaputt geht. Durch das flexen ereicht man nunmal so ziemlich die beste Bremspower, und sich da aller 1 1/2 Jahre mal ne neue Felge zu kaufen, finde ich ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CSSMan (28. Juni 2006)

Ok wie gesahgt ich hab das ein aml vor vielen jahren gemacht da waren diese weichen Monty beläge in und da konntem na einen monat fahren und die waren runter.

Wie auch immer ich Flex nix an.


----------



## CSSMan (28. Juni 2006)

Sorry für doppel posting aber du kommst doch aus leiptsch?

Kennst du noch die alten Fahrer aus dem Rotor Alex, Blümschen, Gerid und co.?


----------



## Trialmaniax (28. Juni 2006)

hmmm, ne du, tut mir leid von denen hat hab ich noch nix gehört. Muss mal Ara fragen, der kennt die vielleicht


----------



## Schevron (29. Juni 2006)

also ich würd nie ohne felxen fahren. eine bremse auf die man sich net 100%ig verlassen kann macht keinen spaß, ist gefährlich und ruiniert einem das fahren, weil man immer am überlegen is ob sie hält oder net. außerdem traut man sich die krassen sachen net, aus obigem grund.

also ich nutze alles was mit mehr bremsleistung bringt: Bärbel beläge, flexen, bitumen

was die haltbarkeit angeht. man darf halt auf fahrten zu den spots und zwischen den spots net hinten bremsen sondern vorne (disc bei mir = nahezu 0 verschleiß, und forne kann man ja mild flexen, da muß die bremskraft ja auch net so brachial sein) dann halten die beläge und felgen schon ne ganze weile.
wenn man sich das alles net geben will bleibt nur eins. VR und HR ne hope und gut is.
discbeläge halten beim trial ein leben lang wenn man kein öl drauf schmiert und die bremsleistung der hope brauch ich hier ja glaub net komentieren.

ich mein jeder wie er will, ich weiß nur das freund von mir auch mit kiloweise bitumen auf der felge angefangen hat, dann einmal geflext und nu nie wieder was anderes will.


----------



## TheBASStian (30. Juni 2006)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> ...brauch ich hier ja glaub net komentieren.


 
Ich auch nicht.



			
				Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich weiß nur das freund von mir



Das Freund, die Freund, der Freund...

Oder _dass_!


----------



## funky^jAY (1. Juli 2006)

schieb dir deine rechtschreibkorrekturen doch mal gepflegt in DEINEN arsch du korinthenkacker


----------



## Schevron (1. Juli 2006)

genau,
abgesehen davon. wenn du mal nachgedacht hättest, hättest du gesehen das ich nicht den artickel falsch hab sondern nur ein "ein" vergessen hab


----------



## [email protected]!aL! (1. Juli 2006)

alle die nix beseres zu tuhn habben Als vonn andereren dass geschribene zu 
          == ======     ===  ===== ==  ===  =======  ===  ======== 
verbesern di solen sisch hir verpisen unt lernen gen!!!
=======  = ==== ===  ==  =====  == ===== ====


UND WENN SIE DANN IMMER NOCH LUST HABT DANN     
                                                                                     /\
                                                                                      |
                                                                                      |
VIL SPAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (5. Juli 2006)

Ich hab heut zum ersten mal meine Felge geflext

Mein Gott ist das Geil!!!

Dieses himmliche Geräuch was zwischen den Belägen und der FelgenflaNke entsteht einfach nur schön !!! 

Ich empfehle jedem der es noch nicht getan hat: Tut es sofort !

Tu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!aL! (25. August 2006)

hi also ich möchte mir jetzt die try all bremsbeläge bei trialmarkt kaufen und damit die auch richtig gut bremsen muss ich wissen wie und womit man die felge anrauht um mit den try all belägen gut fahren zu können!?

bitte helft mir


----------



## ecols (25. August 2006)

suchfunktion keyword: flexen *helf*



und schrei mal nicht so rum..


----------



## Trialmaniax (25. August 2006)

Das Thema nervt gewaltig. Flexen stewht ja nun wirklich in jedem 2. fred


----------



## Levelboss (25. August 2006)

ein Lehrvideo dazu: http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/local_links.php?action=jump&id=89


----------



## Trialar (26. August 2006)

Schau ma was hier drin steht :

[URL="http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=75246"]FAQs und Infos zum Trialforum[/URL]


----------



## KermitB4 (26. August 2006)

No Stress!

anstatt flexen geht auch das aufrauen der Felge mit einer Raspel oder Feile, für alle die keine Flex haben.

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitleifcreisis (26. August 2006)

KermitB4 schrieb:
			
		

> No Stress!
> 
> anstatt flexen geht auch das aufrauen der Felge mit einer Raspel oder Feile, für alle die keine Flex haben.
> 
> MFG


Yo,

es kommt auch auf die Bremsbeläge an. Es gibt welche für stark angerauhte (geflexte) und leicht angerauhte Felgen. Schau dich mal bei Trialmarkt.de um. Ich selbst rauhe meine Felgen mit einem "Dremel" an. Schau mal bei meinen Fotos vorbei. Dort habe ich ein Foto davon reingestellt. Ansonsten gibt es in der Tat en haufen Threads zu diesem Thema. Laß dich aber nicht stressen. Wenn Du ne Frage hast, einfach nen Thread aufmachen. Dir wird immer jemand helfen. Wer genervt ist, braucht ja nicht zu antworten.

Ich würde auch zunächst einmal die Methode von KermitB4 wählen. Die Brachialmethode kannste dann ja immer noch anwenden.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2732742&postcount=301


----------



## isah (26. August 2006)

> Schau dich mal bei Trialmarkt.de um.



also zB die Weissen Koxx oder die pinken Echos. Die blauen heatsink kleben wenns wärmer wird.


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (26. August 2006)

aldhaaa schaldaaa!!!

das thema bremsen + felgen flexen scheint dir ja echt keine ruhe zu lassen.

von sieben eröffneten threads sind sechs diesen themen gewidmet. 
sicher sind es keine uninteressanten themen, erst recht beim trial, aber du hast ja schon antworten in anderen threads bekommen. 

wenn dir das nicht reicht, findest du dazu bestimmt auch was in der sufu  .


----------

